# My mum Died 44 years ago Today



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2017)

On the 13th September, 1973. I was 18 years old... the eldest of 4 kids still at home. She was 39 years old.....and there's hardly a day goes by when I don't think of her even just for a minute.

..and I never forget the anniversary of her birth or her death and always stop and think of her for a few minute on those dates. 

Anyone else do the same about your parent/s or family members ...?


----------



## Trade (Sep 13, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> On the 13th September, 1973. I was 18 years old... the eldest of 4 kids still at home. She was 39 years old.....and there's hardly a day goes by when I don't think of her even just for a minute.
> 
> ..and I never forget the anniversary of her birth or her death and always stop and think of her for a few minute on those dates.
> 
> Anyone else do the same about your parent/s or family members ...?



It's been 50 years since my mother died. She was 53. I was 20. But I don't even know the exact date. It was in June of 1967. Might have been the 24th or the 26th. Or around there. I feel kind of bad that I don't know that. Maybe I can research it.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 13, 2017)

Hollydolly,I am so sorry that you lost your Mom at such a young age. I know what you mean about thinking of her a lot. I wasn't young when either of my parents passed away but I think of them all the time. My Dad passed in 1993 and my Mom in 2004.There isn't a day that goes buy that a memory of them  doesn't come up. If all the family is together my parents are always in the conversation.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2017)

Yes, mine died at her age of 43.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 13, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> On the 13th September, 1973. I was 18 years old... the eldest of 4 kids still at home. She was 39 years old.....and there's hardly a day goes by when I don't think of her even just for a minute.
> 
> ..and I never forget the anniversary of her birth or her death and always stop and think of her for a few minute on those dates.
> 
> Anyone else do the same about your parent/s or family members ...?


Yes, I feel the same about Mom and Dad..I am thankful for Facebook where I can share photos of them with my family..My children where young when they passed (one not born yet) and keeping their memory means allot!!


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 13, 2017)

Yes, not a day goes by that I don't think about her and there are still days when I shed some tears.  It's only been a little more than a year since she died on June 4, 2016.


----------



## Deucemoi (Sep 13, 2017)

no. parents died within the last 20 yrs


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 13, 2017)

My mom and dad died within a month of each other, in the spring of 1988, and they were both in their 80's when they passed away. I think that no matter when you lose your mother, it is heartbreaking; but to lose her when you were a teenager has to be especially hard, Holly. 
My other was very sick before she died, she had heart failure, back and kidney problems, and needed help just to get into the bathroom and back. Because of that, she stopped drinking water, which caused her kidneys to shut down even worse. 
I was devastated. I could not stand to see my mom suffering, and I could not bear the thought of her dying and me losing her, either.   I just went around in a huge fog of tears, wishing she would get well, and knowing that was not going to happen. 
We finally had to take her to the hospital, and she begged Daddy and I every day to take her home again. 
Finally, she said if we would not take her home, she just wanted Jesus to come and get her. 
The next morning the hospital called to tell me that she had passed away during the night. 
I think that the stress of losing my mother caused my dad to have the severe stroke, and he was not able to even talk after that, and it was only a short time before he died in his sleep, too. 
I was an only child, and after losing my parents, I felt even more alone. 
No matter when or how it happens, it is just a hard thing to go through, and my prayers are with you today, Holly.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 13, 2017)

My Dad passed away 21 years ago. My  mom died 10 years ago at the age of 84. We were very close and I doubt I will ever really get over it. I also was an only child. i have reminders of them all over my home. My dad did a lot of work on our home when we had it first built. My Mom lived with us after Dad passed away and many of her keepsakes are still displayed. All of it brings me comfort and sadness all at the same time.


----------



## jujube (Sep 13, 2017)

My dad passed away in 1994.  I think of him almost every day of my life.  For the longest time, when I'd hear a good joke I'd say to myself, "Have to remember that....Pop would love it!" and then would have to stop and remember he was gone.  I still have my mother at 92.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 13, 2017)

Mom died in 67 at 49,I was 12,brother was 7.
Dad followed 2 years later.
I think I missed her most when my children were born...
Rarely a day passes that I don't think of both of them,I see her in the mirror everyday and occasionally she is speaking when I open my mouth...more so when the kiddoes were young


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 13, 2017)

My mom died at age 61 - in 1987.  The older I get the more I think of her.  She worked hard, sacrificed a lot, and endured too much heartache.   But she had a great sense of humor; looking at her photos usually makes me smile. I always remember her birthday.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 14, 2017)

My mother died in 1981, at age 67, and my dad died in 1977 at age 63.  I miss them both, but I was closer to my mother than to my dad, and I took care of her during her final illness.  As Giantsfan says above, I see her when I look in the mirror.  I think of my mother just about every single day, and I think I think of her more as I get older, too.  I wish I could have just one more day to sit down and talk with her, and I'd like to get another hug.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Sep 14, 2017)

My parents were and are my guardian angels....


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 22, 2017)

So sorry Holly.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 1, 2017)

I regret not having had a good relationship with my parents and  I can't remember when they died unless I work it out.  I don't even remember feeling a lot of sadness when they passed away.
 My in-laws were different.  I loved them as people and they gave me one of the most precious gifts that I have. I do miss them very much.  I've known quite a few male friends who had a closer relationships with their in-laws than their parents.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> Yes, I feel the same about Mom and Dad..I am thankful for Facebook where I can share photos of them with my family..My children where young when they passed (one not born yet) and keeping their memory means allot!!




It's one of my main regrets, that my mother never got to see her first Grandchild ( my daughter)... 

if she'd lived she'd be 88 now... and she was always someone who wanted to be young for her age.. , she wasn't maternal ..but I can't help wondering what she would have been like with her 8 grandchildren, and several great grandchildren... if she'd been around


----------



## 911 (Oct 10, 2017)

Gee, Holly, I am sorry that you lost your Mother at such a young age. I don't think I would have got to where I am now in life without my Mom and her "teaching moments" as she called them. My Mom taught me how to dance before I went to my first high school dance, she taught me how to iron because as she put it, "You're going to need to know how to do this someday." And many more of life's lessons. She died at the age of 87. I still honor her every chance I get and that doesn't mean that I put a flower on her grave.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> On the 13th September, 1973. I was 18 years old... the eldest of 4 kids still at home. She was 39 years old.....and there's hardly a day goes by when I don't think of her even just for a minute.
> 
> ..and I never forget the anniversary of her birth or her death and always stop and think of her for a few minute on those dates.
> 
> Anyone else do the same about your parent/s or family members ...?



That must have been hard Holly, losing your mother at such a young age, sorry for your loss.  My mom passed on 8/9/89, easy to remember, I usually become a bit sad on the days of either the birth or death of loved ones who passed before me.


----------

